# Cleaning Foam Rubber?



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

The dog's bed has an egg crate piece of foam rubber in it that smells horribly! I have washed the cover but it is very worn so I bought new material to cover the foam pad. Is there a way to clean the foam rubber or should I just buy new? I don't want to put a new cover on the old, stinky pad!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'd put it in the bathtub in warm water and a bit of soap or detergent and hand squeeze the water through it and rinse it well.

Hang it outside to dry as a dryer would ruin it.

Or buy a new one!


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Is this the same material a mattress pad for a human bed is made out of? In college I put one through the washer and dryer without too much trouble. I was worried it would melt, but it didn't. It wasn't in brand new shape afterwards, but it was still nice and cushiony and in one piece.

Kayleigh


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I did the same thing as Ardie did but I did it outside in a huge trough type thing....then I threw it over the fence and then rinsed it with the hose. Squeezed the water out and then let it dry on the fence.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I think I'll try the handwashing but will have to wait till Monday as it's supposed to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I washed the dogs foam rubber mat several weeks ago. It came out pretty good. The only thing I didn't think about was how heavy it would get!! It took several days to dry but I think Sasha likes it! Good thing dogs are color blind! I got the peach colored sherpa fabric for about 1/2 price.


----------

